# Food Safety News - 11/13/2021



## daveomak.fs (Nov 13, 2021)

*Getting another turn as FDA commissioner may not be easy as last one for Dr. Califf*
By Dan Flynn on Nov 13, 2021 12:05 am
The last time Dr. Robert Califf was named FDA commissioner, the U.S. Senate quickly confirmed his nomination. Califf served as FDA Commissioner during 2016. The White House has nominated Califf to again be FDA commissioner, but the Friday appointment was already showing signs that it won’t be as easy this time as last. For one... Continue Reading


*Denmark solves Salmonella outbreak; records botulism cases*
By Joe Whitworth on Nov 13, 2021 12:03 am
Danish officials have linked an outbreak of Salmonella to eggs produced in the country. The Statens Serum Institut (SSI), Danish Veterinary and Food Administration (Fødevarestyrelsen) and DTU Food Institute investigated the outbreak which saw half of the 18 patients hospitalized. The same type of Salmonella was found in environmental samples at a Danish egg producer... Continue Reading


*Routine sampling prompts salmon lox recall over Listeria concerns*
By News Desk on Nov 12, 2021 02:59 pm
Oregon Lox Company of Eugene, OR, is recalling various brands of “Wild Cold Smoked Keta Salmon Lox” because of potential Listeria monocytogenes contamination. The affected Wild Cold Smoked Keta Salmon product was distributed in Alaska, California, Oregon and Washington. The products were shipped frozen on common carriers. The recall was the result of a routine... Continue Reading


----------

